# Does Pumping to Relieve Engorgement Only Produce Foremilk?



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

I was wondering if I pump to relieve morning engorgement, but do not have an official letdown (or I don't feel it anyways or have my milk flow freely), does the milk in the container only have the foremilk and would therefore be unfit to give the little one? I'm able to get about 2 oz per breast this way and was wanting to let DH give a daily bottle....I can't let down for the pump!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Milk pumped off at the beginning of a feeding would by definition be "fore-milk" but that doesn't mean it's unfit to give to your baby!

I wouldn't take a freezer stash of it and feed ONLY that, but as an occasional bottle it's much superior to formula, and probably won't hurt anything. Just make sure to let baby nurse plenty long on momma at the other feeds to get lots of rich hindmilk!

Why do you want to give a bottle every day? Just curious...

I find pumping to be a pain in the neck, and my little ones don't like bottles much. Plus pumping tends to encourage an increase in supply/engorgement, not a decrease, in my experience.

Use caution with a bottle. Some babies develop a nipple preference especially if you use a bottle with a faster flow nipple that requires no effort for the baby to get milk out. Consider cup feeding as a possible alternative with lower risk of nipple preference, but still allowing daddy to give an occasional feed.
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/a...e-feeding.html has lots of info.

Hope this helps!
Kathryn
(breastfeeding since 1998! LOL!)


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollybeesmamma* 
I was wondering if I pump to relieve morning engorgement, but do not have an official letdown (or I don't feel it anyways or have my milk flow freely), does the milk in the container only have the foremilk and would therefore be unfit to give the little one? I'm able to get about 2 oz per breast this way and was wanting to let DH give a daily bottle....I can't let down for the pump!

I did what your doing and had no problems. I would freeze it because I'm never gone for more than one feeding and foremilk is much better than fromula. I also want to say that I support you in lettin DH give a daily bottle and letting him be invovled, many will disagree with me though. I use the gerber nuk nipples and have no nipple confusion. Good luck and no matter what anyone says do what you think is right.


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

I guess "unfit" was a bit harsh









We have been EBF'ing and I have noooo intentions of giving her formula....she has begun to nurse about every 1.5 hours during the day (dozing off very quickly and falling off) and the last three days getting rather grumpy in the evening--getting very upset in the late evenings--when she is not at my breast. She does eventually end up sleeping for about 5 hours and I had pumped the last couple of mornings to relieve the engorgement (which seems to have increased a bit) and to help her latch when she wakes (which I let her do naturally b/c she has so much daily awake time) and had the idea of letting my DH give the expressed milk to give Ma a little break during this time as opposed to dumping the milk. Not determined or anything to do this, was curious if it would be more like a snack than a meal in its composition despite its volume. Also, in the back of my mind can't help but wonder if she is getting enough in the evenings because she does get so emotional about it. Would that mess up supply if we gave the bottle to verify the amount going in? I don't see the milk at the sides of her mouth as I do during the day or always feel a definate let down, amoungst other details....but she also has developed what we think is eczema so maybe that is making her seek the comfort of the breast so intensely now? A lot of explaining I just did









We have the Dr. Brown bottles, we will see...DH is excited but also understands the importance of BM at the breast...Thanks ladies for your input!!!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Pumping to relieve engorgement will only increase your supply and make engorgement worse.

-Angela


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

alegna said:


> Pumping to relieve engorgement will only increase your supply and make engorgement worse.
> 
> Woops! Got it backwards. I had tried massaging to relieve, but didn't have good luck or soften up enough for an easier latch. Guess I didn't do it long enough!
> 
> I learn so much everyday


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

You said that she doesn't nurse long so she's probably getting mostly foremilk anyways. I find Dr. Browns nipples are just nipples. I use the gerber nuk because it is the closest to replicating the natural nipple and flow. Think about it does your nipple look like a bottle nipple when squished in her mouth? Personally I pumped during engorgment and froze it and found after a while I had no problem with it anymore. Your boob get everything under control and regulated as time goes on. Don't feel bad about not feeling the letdown either, some people just don't. Oh and milk production is naturally less during the evening. And the evening fussy period is a stage, it passed with us and comes back form time to time. I just hope some of this helped you out.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add- I would NOT start any bottles until babe is at least 6 weeks. Let both of you get settled into the breastfeeding relationship.

-Angela


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Eczema is a symptom of food allergy or sensitivity.

Please seriously consider going dairy free. The skin rash is the same as what the irritating substance is doing to her digestive tract! Some other possibilities to consider are soy, wheat/gluten, corn, citrus, eggs, nuts/peanuts, and berries.

I know it's hard, I have 2 dairy allergic kids. It is SO worth it though to get relief for them.

Kathryn


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

We are on day 2 of an elimination diet. As her rash has worsened, so has her fussiness. She flails alot during her bouts so I am thinking she is uncomfortable









Could you put a Nuk nipple on a Dr. Brown bottle? Are those type of things interchangable? Can't you tell I'm a new mom, never used a bottle!!







Glad our BF-ing relationship came rather naturally.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If you don't need to go back to work, I would put bottles out of your mind for now. I never used one at all with dd and never missed it.

-Angela


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
If you don't need to go back to work, I would put bottles out of your mind for now. I never used one at all with dd and never missed it.

-Angela

Ditto to this. She's already going through enough with the rash and so are you. I wouldn't chance it with adding bottles into the situation right now (unless you are REALLY overwhelmed and need a break, but even then you could nurse her, go out for 2 hours and then come back by the next nursey-time...)

I haven't given a baby a bottle for any reason since... oh probably when #3 was a baby and I was in my sister's wedding (why did she have to pick THE MOST nursing-unfriendly dress?)

I hope the elimination diet gives her some relief. I know how hard it is waiting, sometimes it takes a few weeks. Stay strong momma!!!


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

Awww, thank you guys. I didn't mean to make it sound like I'm just super stressed here! I was just overreacting to a rough night







: BF'ing straight from the source (for us) is so much less stressful and convenient (amoungst other benefits!) for my family in our current situation.

Very good info to have regarding the composition of my relief pumping.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not going to tell you to resort to a bottle, but just to answer your question I'm not sur if a nuk nipple will work on a Dr.brown bottle. The nipples are like 2$ CAD and you can buy a set of 3 5oz bottles for like 6$CAD so it should be cheaper for you. I feel differently about bottle than alot of mom's here, but for now just try to ride it out till you get a few things cleared up, then when she isn't so stressed if you REALLY want to try it then.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollybeesmamma* 
Awww, thank you guys. I didn't mean to make it sound like I'm just super stressed here! I was just overreacting to a rough night







: BF'ing straight from the source (for us) is so much less stressful and convenient (amoungst other benefits!) for my family in our current situation.

Then keep it up! No reason to plan for bottles at this point.

-Angela


----------

